# mr griffiths at the spire cardiff



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi I was just wondering, i need to go in and have my endo removed before i start treatment and was wondering if anyone has any idea how much it is to see mr griffiths privately at the spire to have this done. I know its done through keyhole and will only be an overnight procedure. xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi the best way to find out for sure is the call them hun. It really depends how much endo and location. They can usually give a rough guide over the phone. I would say in the regional of 3 to 4k


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sure if you still need the answer,.....

Anyway I saw Mr Griffiths last month.  Initial appointment was £160 and the op was £3500, which included a follow up appointment.  Not cheap, but he is fab.


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for the reply.  i have decided to stick it out on the nhs. only another 3 months to wait.  Im froze at the top of the list so at least i know i will be in for treatment asap after the op.  Hope yours went well


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you get the op soon, so you can start your treatment.  It might be worth giving the listings people a ring to see where you are on the waiting list for the op.

I was told in December the wait was six months.  More recently they confirmed that they are running behind schedule and I would not receive my op within time to start my IVF (fast approaching 40!).  Hence the decision to go private.

Good luck x


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

My 6 months is just up, so called Mr Griffiths secretary only to be told he is on long term sick and i have not been referred to any one else and nothing has been put in place for this to happen.   Needless to say I spent last night in tears and was off work being literally sick today from getting myself so worked up.  Now im just really annoyed .  Don't really no where to go from here had a private quote from the spire which was just under 8k, can't afford that, so guessing i just got to put up with the pain longer and hope it wont be to long.


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Wales

I am so sorry to hear that you are not being referred and getting the treatment you need.  I am not patronising you when I say I know how you feel.  Believe me I have shed some tears over the frustration of the 'system'.

I am not sure what they actually quoted you for, but it is worth checking.  Both my friend and I had very similar ops.  My was 3 hours long to remove endo, an overnight stay and a follow up appointment.  Total cost £3.5k.  My friends op was pretty much the same, but only lasted 1.5 hours and the price was the same.  Hence why I ask, as it is a fixed price treatment.  

You don't have to put up with the pain.  Ask you GP for some proper pain relief and ask to be referred to the pain clinic, generally that can be done quite quickly and they can help you manage the pain.  Not ideal I know, but it might make life a bit easier.


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have severe endo, a largw chocolate cyst and they need to look into the bowels too, i was told it will be upto 9 hrs for surgery.  I have got morphine to take but it makes me sick.  It was just that thing of nearly being able to hopefully goe a little bit of your old life back and then they just knock you back down.  Just got to keep thinking it will all be worth it in the end.  Do you feel better since your op and have you started treatment yet?  are you at cardiff?  Thank you for your reply


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

I am based in Newport.  Yup I do feel better after the surgery, but they were unable to remove all of it as it had breached the bowel in a couple of places.  To continue with removing would have resulted in a colostomy bag (probably temporary), but they don't like to do that without fore warning you.  He has said he is happy to remove it if life is still difficult, but to see how I go first.  

Apparently I was in the top 10 worst cases he had ever seen!  Nice.  My endo is stage 4 and I have a complete frozen pelvis  

From an IVF perspective the work he has done should make a difference (I had fluid leaking from my tubes), and I am due to start ICSI the end of September.


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

wow all that sounds pretty miserable.  Good luck for the end of sept i really hope it goes well xxx


----------

